# How do I reset my IMAC G5 memory banks?



## i3eautifullOne (Jun 6, 2009)

When I try to boot up my G5 all I get is a black screen and it beeps 4 times and light flashes 3 times and fan is at full speed uptill I turn it off. I know that this means no good banks but I have also heard of a way to reseting it possibly being a solution. Does anyone know exactly how to do this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please do not double post for the same problem.


----------

